# SWT Composite Border im Nachhinein setzen



## Clip (27. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein SWT Composite. Unter bestimmten Einflüssen, möchte ich diesem im nachhinein mit einer Border versehen.
Z.B. so wie es im Konstruktor durch SWT.BORDER erfolgt.
Weiß jemand ob das möglich ist, und wenn ja wie?

Danke!


----------



## Wildcard (27. Aug 2006)

Dafür kannst du eine Group verwenden.


----------

